# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Miroku Sporter

## jakewire

@MightyBoosh
Thats a nice shotgun you have
Do you have a photo of your Miroku without the camo?
cheers.

----------


## MB

I don't at the moment, but could get some if you would like. In the meantime:

Miroku MK70 Sporter review | Shotguns Reviews | Gunmart

Miroku MK70 shotgun review review - Shooting UK

Secondhand Miroku MK70 shotgun review review - Shooting UK

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbWKcYEALGM

----------


## jakewire

Cheers
Nah, I have one coming, should have been here yesterday, today, didn't arrive.
That's why I'm keen to find out about yours, 
You seem pleased with it which is encouraging.

----------


## MB

I don't claim to be an expert, but grew up with shotguns. There is nothing to criticise, it's solidly built and knocks birds out the sky. It's almost too nice for the rough and tumble of duck shooting. The H&F price is unbeatable which is newsworthy in itself!

I put this together for the Invector+ chokes. While all manufacturers and indeed barrels vary, it may help you depending on what you're used to. Very happy with the IIII and IIIII chokes for close range pond shooting, hit everything!

----------


## jakewire

Thank you sir.

The only one I could find was the sporter with  a factory adjustable comb.
May look a bit silly in the blind but I'm still pretty keen on it,

Well, keen enough I traded my Maxus for it.

----------


## muzza

We have a Mk 70 , use it for sporting clays - at least my 17 yr old son does. Its a nice gun , cant say we have had any issues with it to date

----------


## Pointer

I'm on my third season with my MK10 20g. Its my main gun so it is completely abused in every way, which makes me glad I didn't get fancy wood!

----------


## jakewire

Mine was delivered today, woods ok, fits together really well, pretty happy so far, will shoot it on the weekend.

----------


## Pointer

Hot barrels Jakewire, hope she goes well for you

----------


## jakewire

Thanks
I'll pattern the chokes tomorrow.

----------


## Philipo

How that new Shottie go big fulla ? & where's a pic

----------


## jakewire

shot 100 odd clays today, went well but comb kept coming loose and smacking me in he jaw
possibly something I haven't got quite right

----------


## Philipo

Good stuff, nothing a bit of Duct tape won't fix  :Thumbsup:

----------


## jakewire

Got it sorted today
the pins that the stock goes down on, the front one was loose, anybody used to an adjustable comb would have sorted it straight away
I stumbled on it this morning.
Patterned at 25, 30, 35, and forty yrds today with 3" No 3 shot steel hunting loads, Gamebore and Winchester.
Seemed the Winchester gave better patterns close with the more open chokes, the Gamebore better out further with tighter chokes
Interesting day.

----------


## R93

Have the pattern 2 thirds of its entirety above aiming mark if you are intending it for mainly field use mate.

You can always raise the comb if you are going to shoot mud pies later on.

I always shoot a flat gun at anything but it could be frustrating for someone not used to it.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## jakewire

Cheers
I just had the stock tightened down. I'll have a to talk with people locally who now about setting this up 
It's quite interesting how little number of pellets actually get inside that 50x30cm square at a measured 40yrs with a modified choke and 3" steel hunting ammo

----------


## Spanners

I've been shooting a Model 10 for 17 yrs. 
would have fired 50k rds at least by now - action is still tight
Bottom firing pin is pretty worn but still fires

----------


## whatisone

I have sealed and oil finished the wood and may one day pay someone to fix the checkering etc

----------

